# any Northwest Missouri State Bearcats here?



## camp_cookie (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm just curious to see if there are any NWMSU Bearcats here.  

Among the three institutions that have conferred a degree upon me is Valdosta State University.

VSU and NWMSU are facing off in the D-II football national championship game this coming Saturday, 12/15, at 12noon eastern.  The game will be aired live on ESPN2.  Unlike the FBS crowd, we settle ours on the field in D-II.  :)


----------



## ggnutsc (Dec 11, 2007)

I can't say that I follow them closely, but your running back Xavier Oman is a from Beatrice NE, where I live. I recall him being a pretty good HS back... I here he's setting records down there too.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 11, 2007)

Good luck to them!  Washburn University sits about 7 blocks from my house so I get to hear about the Bearcats and other teams in the division.


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 11, 2007)

Oman is NWMS's running back.  I graduated from Valdosta State, the team that is playing against the Bearcats.  Oman is a great running back.  He's had over 800 yards in the playoffs alone.


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope that good luck wish was for the Blazers.  :)


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 12, 2007)

Sure!  Blazers, Bearcats and all of us!  I LOVE YA MAN!!


----------



## ggnutsc (Dec 12, 2007)

Smokey,
My mistake....I hope you're not offended... Some people take their college football pretty seriously. 

I got sidetracked after I read the post, and when I came back to finish my reply I had a [email protected]


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 13, 2007)

Not a problem.  Just give me a "GO BLAZERS" and all will be okay.


----------



## ggnutsc (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey smokey!! I saw on the TV that your team won!!


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup.  It was a very exciting game.  We scored with 22 seconds left to take the lead and win the game.

The win as well as good ribs (twice) from Big Bob Gibson's made the trip worthwile.  :)


----------

